# Portuguese Kindness



## viporzeyez (Jun 12, 2015)

Last night I had my tent set up under the N2 Road between Castro Verde and Almadover in a concrete water tunnel, Dried up of course but good shelter from the sun. It's one of those places where usually people do not go, yet while preparing for a 21km walk to Almadover where I am now, a man came down to the tunnel I poked my head out of my tent & greeted the man as I do most people, He assumed correctly that I had no home and I explained "work in Ferreira finished, money finished and I have little food". I then showed him the weeds I was preparing to cook, I then asked if he maybe had a little work I could do for him for a little money.
I believe he replied yes but then he said "I'll talk to you in a moment".
I believe this man worked for the council and was checking the tunnel for damage, five minutes later he calls out to me from the road above and once again I was shocked  This kind man had brought to me a loverly bread Roll & a bottle of water, I explained that I had water from the fountain but he said this water fresh.
To further ad to the shock he then gives me five euro's shakes my hand and leaves.
This is not only an example of Portuguese generosity but also further proof to me that I'm watched over. Right now I feel like I have £1000 as I did only have 17cents. The Portuguese are a very loving and warm hearted people


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

I have found the Portuguese to be beautiful, generous people. Most have very little but they are generally happy to share what little they have. It's a lovely contrast to the dog eat dog greed that you see in the U.K.


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

One of the main reasons for moving to Portugal.
No, not the free money but the generosity of spirit, the friendliness, the lack of dog eats dog.
Also, as if to prove the point . . .
You only have to drive a mile or two to notice the difference in temperament. Amazes me every time I get in the car 

Chris n Hellen


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

christopherdouglas said:


> One of the main reasons for moving to Portugal.
> No, not the free money but the generosity of spirit, the friendliness, the lack of dog eats dog.
> Also, as if to prove the point . . .
> You only have to drive a mile or two to notice the difference in temperament. Amazes me every time I get in the car
> ...



Whilst I agree wholeheartedly with the sentiments of the post,with the number of barking dogs in rural Portugal,it might not be a bad thing if "dog did eat dog"!!!!!!


David


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I cannot agree with you ore as I have said before on this website and others. Portuguese are completely immune to the annoyance they cause to others with their dogs.


----------



## Tryon (Jul 17, 2015)

*Charitable acts*

Not heard from viporzeyez for a while now.

This Portuguese chap handing over 5 euros, some bread and water is a star but all countries will have some stars like this. But what about charities - so not relying on chance encounters in drainage ditches ? 

A 'dog eat dog' country like the UK has over 160,000. A number have lasted for centuries (the RSPCA animal welfare will be 200 in 2024!) The bigger wealthier ones operating worldwide and staffed by dozens of professionals and hundreds of volunteers. Some very small, dealing with specific issues or particularly local. 

But googling 'Homelessness Charity UK' generates hundreds of UK sources of help for someone homeless. 

So - Is there any specific charity in southern Portugal that would help out a guy like viporzeyez ?


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Maggy Crawford said:


> I cannot agree with you ore as I have said before on this website and others. Portuguese are completely immune to the annoyance they cause to others with their dogs.



Eh???


----------



## viporzeyez (Jun 12, 2015)

*I've been searching*

Hi I've been looking into charities and there is at least one, known as C.A.S.A this charity provides food, clothing and possibly shelter to homeless families. I'm trying to find them here in Albufeira I beleive they are to be found on the out skirts of Albufeira, as yet I've found no address but I continue to search.
Currently I'm using the internet in the Biblioteca/Library to look for work and just today I happened upon a Hostel in need of workers, I've sent them an Email regarding my situation and I've let them know the many work experiences I've had on my journey. I'm hopeing to get work there or maybe accomodation but as yet I've had no reply. However on sunday I'm being taken to an English church which thanks to one of our members is the reason I began walking from Ferreira do Alentejo.
I just hope they are able to help or at least advise me on what else I can do, I'm more than happy to work or help in exchange for any help or advise given so fingers crossed


----------

